# lionel 4-4-2s



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i have been offered 4 (yes, 4 ) lionel altlantics.they are sealed, NIB. never unboxed.
how well do they run, and how much do they sell for?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

oops. i put this in the wrong place. i meant to put it in public forum.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i have been offered 4 (yes, 4 ) lionel altlantics.they are sealed, NIB. never unboxed.
> how well do they run, and how much do they sell for?


A dealer bought the last stock and offers them (usually) at ECLSTS for $350-ish. You can often find a used one for $100-200 depending on condition. I paid $110 for mine at a blind auction, and found it had a decent sound card in the tender!

They run sorta well, but have plastic truck wheels and the spokes are not opened out on the drivers. Replacing truck wheels isn't difficult except that the rear truck is a big wheel and there are few replacements.

_Nate - you did google "site:mylargescale.com lionel atlantic" to find out what we all already said about it, so we wouldn't have to go to the trouble of re-typing it all ? (Hint.)_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> oops. i put this in the wrong place. i meant to put it in public forum.


Hit the exclamation point (bottom left) and ask the Moderator to move it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They sell for about $200 in new, perfect condition, but you need to check the valve gear for broken crankpins.

They can be set up to be pretty nice locos with more weight and a few tweaks.

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=217&Itemid=253

There are 3 sub pages also...

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

he wants 120 a peice for them


BTW i bought a brand new, sealed in factory box, Aristo lehigh valley Alco FA-1 -FB-1 set for $145 bucks yesterday. is that a good price?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Worth it. Good prices.

You can re-sell the Atlantics for $200 each pretty easily if they are in perfect condition, in fact I'll take one, need to double head them on my layout.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> They sell for about $200 in new, perfect condition, but you need to check the valve gear for broken crankpins.
> 
> They can be set up to be pretty nice locos with more weight and a few tweaks.
> 
> ...


greg, i cant acces your site. it says: acces denied, contains innapropriate adult content,


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Worth it. Good prices.
> 
> You can re-sell the Atlantics for $200 each pretty easily if they are in perfect condition, in fact I'll take one, need to double head them on my layout.
> 
> Greg


they have a chessie system, santa fe, great northern, and a Pennsy (i am claiming the pennsy for myself and maybe the great nortern.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, bad link...

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=217&Itemid=253

I would want the Santa Fe

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

still says the same thing.

I unboxed she Santa Fe to have a look. The bell appears to be missing, but everything else seems fine. it might have been in the box. i didnt look. i will test it, to check if it runs okay. although my fa-1 and fb-1 was brand new, it had some problems with one power truck, but some oil fixed that.. I will see if i can get it for you, 

he also has about 200 feet of brand new, never unboxed aristo brass track , i found a cardboard box sealed shut with the shipping label on it that said Polks Hobby Co.on it, and it was untouched. i cut it open, and found four cases of aristo 2' straights inside! there was like 5 other cases of track, and in the corner of the room i found another pile of track.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably the cigars! 
reason he's blocked....

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, you need to clear your cache in your browser.

The link is fine... right not where are 170 people on my web site.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

greg, its my school laptop. if something contains certain words, it is blocked, it says the website contains alchol and tobacco content. it work fine on home computer.

good nite


nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, an entire section on cigars on my site... 

you might want to state that first next time, like "my highly restricted school laptop was unable to see your site"...

Can it surf sites that talk about marijuana? Pretty funny.

Anyway, back to the subject... did you buy the locos?

Greg


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you be willing to trade for the Chessie?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

it depends what you have for trade. i have not got there yet to buy them.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Also, it depends on whether or not i get them as a birthday pesent, whether i need the money, Ect.


----------

